# Special Agent Sam Hicks



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2008)

FBI Special Agent Sam Hicks, shot and killed in the line of duty 11/19/2008.

Hicks, 33, was a graduate of Southmoreland High School in Alverton, Westmoreland County, and the University of Pittsburgh at Johnstown. He worked as a police officer in Baltimore before joining the local FBI office a little more than a year ago. He had a wife and a 3-year-old son.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 19, 2008)

Special Agent Samuel Hicks 
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
U.S. Government
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 19, 2008

Biographical Info
Age: 33
Tour of Duty: 1 year, 6 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: Wednesday, November 19, 2008
Incident Location: Pennsylvania
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Special Agent Samuel Hicks was shot and killed while serving a narcotics search warrant at a home in Indiana Township, Pennsylvania.

Agent Hicks had served with the FBI for 18 months and had previously served with the Baltimore, Maryland, Police Department. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old son.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Nov 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 20, 2008)

.


----------



## pstarr (Nov 21, 2008)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2008)

.


----------

